
Breaking Logjams in Knowledge Work (2018) - deepaksurti
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/breaking-logjams-in-knowledge-work/
======
cheschire
So basically kanban?

My experience with pull systems is they seem to work best for pipelines where
one person passes work to the next, but not great for help desks where each
person has the same tasks.

The kanban I used at the help desk before simply had a “waiting for external”
column which was basically where the WIP was implemented. We were effectively
a single step in someone else’s process, not a process unto ourselves.

